# Somebody hold me down!



## charlee (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I just might have found a little donkey in foal by a mini stallion!!! If she is, guess who is buying that little gal!!!!! Actually it's two little gals, they have to stay together, but I might just get my baby hinney after all these years of waiting! I am soooooooo excited!!!!!! Cross your fingers for me that this works out!


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 7, 2004)

O cool ~! "fingers crossed"


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

fingers are crossed here! Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 8, 2004)

That would be great!!! my fingers are crossed here. I LOVE my little hinny, he is like the little energizier bunny...just keeps going with all his comical ways. Hes like a 1 hinny entertainment commedian!


----------



## bear (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope everything works out and your will soon be the owner of two little gals. Bear/Kay


----------

